
A Telsa stuck at narrow road with bus - hkhc
http://www.ejinsight.com/20170510-tesla-driver-caught-in-embarrassing-spot-at-tai-tam/
======
hkhc
I wonder if autopilot can get this Telsa out of the situation?

